# Tortured Remains...



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

The Tortured Remains are some of my new pieces I'm adding this year which were inspired by Rot's 2009 display. Here is the first of several of which I'm adding. Two others are finished and await mache and paint. This guy just needs to dry and get some paint.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks extremely annoyed about not having any legs

Everything about this guy looks good, and I especially like the way the mouth and cheekbones turned out. The pose fits the name as well.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

He looks great. I agree the facial structure looks awesome. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ladies and gentlemen, contestant #2 of 3:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Okay, this one's pose says "I wish Contestant #1 would stop _screaming_!"

I'm looking forward to seeing how all three contestants look as a group when they're complete.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya know, considering their poses I'm thinking of calling them See No Evil, Hear No Evil, and Speak No Evil. I would say #1 is hear no evil and #2 is see no evil. #3 will be gagged so its definitely speak no evil.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

And finally contestant #3 - speak no evil:










His gag will be added after painting and detailing are done.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice start! I like there look.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the crossed hands look on Contestant #3, and now I know what Contestant #1 is yelling about - "How come you gave THOSE guys TWO ARMS and not ME?!?!"


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

roxy, youre a comic genius. i love the look of thse tortured look of these poor contestants!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LMAO @ Roxy... Think that's funny, you should see what contestant #1 looks like when he's horizontal. I'd post a pic but it might be NSFW.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Almost done with these guys... Finishing touches (hand bounds on see no and speak no, some additional pieces of died cheese cloth, and a gag on speak no) will be added on 1031 when they go up officially.

See No Evil









Hear No Evil









Speak No Evil


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like thid prop.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like them all, but I think Mr One Armed Guy is my favorite


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Very nice! They look great!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I like. Should look really creepy when lit up.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks everyone... I'm really excited about these pieces. Right now I have them pulled down from their stakes. Before I mached them, I ran 2" long 1/4" bolts from the inside out of the PVC post used for their spines. This allows me to unhook them from the 2x2's making storage much easier. Also makes staking the stakes a lot less stressful. Nothing like the fear of smashing the head off of hours of work while setting up.

As stated in the pics above there's still a little bit of work left to be done. But I believe at this point the next pics of these guys will be in the showroom.


----------



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

Great Work! Really nice! I like the one armed guy also.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome job! Love the uniqueness of all 3.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

looking good! can't wait to see the finished products!


----------

